# Work still in progress, starting to look good



## Scara001 (Jun 21, 2015)

View attachment 31441
View attachment 31449


----------



## willdbill (Jun 21, 2015)

lookingg good now get out there and get some wilding done well done that motorhomer :have fun:


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 26, 2018)

Love a good CF if you still have it.


----------

